# Replacing microphone on cheapo Maestro 20 sec sound module?



## undead41 (Nov 14, 2006)

Got a cheap 20 sec module for recording what i knew would be fair to poor quality audio just for convenience since there is a port for it on the Animation Maestro (great lil controller btw)....and it was $29. I hoped to get something similar to what we used to see on the OLD ISD CIPS LIKE FROM THE cowlacious stuff. Well this sounds reaalllly bad. but it only has a tiny 2 wire lil rounf foam covered mic abour 1/3 in diameter built into the thing...does anybody know of a way to wire in a better quality microphone with hopes of better audio?... my electronic skills are obviously limited. Thanks


----------



## HalloweenRick (Nov 25, 2005)

See my previous post regarding the 50 sec USB recording module from Electronics123.com. Wire in a female stereo jack from Radio Shack, and in your case, add any microphone you can find with a male stereo jack end. http://hauntforum.com/showthread.php?t=25271


----------



## undead41 (Nov 14, 2006)

Thanks Rick....sounds like a plan


----------

